#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Lamination issue in pressure vessel (causes & matigation)

## MZW

Dear All, 



Please share your experience with respect to the lamination issues in pressure vessels. Also how we can avoid these issues & at least matigate them efficiently.See More: Lamination issue in pressure vessel (causes & matigation)

----------

